# Wonderlic SLE



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, new around here, great information here!

I just registered to get my CPR card and for an EMT-B class. On the list of prerequisites for the EMT-B class, it says the following :

  "•Successful completion of the Wonderlic SLE test with a passing score of 15. If the student has taken a Risk to Benefit Test at another institution and the score is at or above the national accepted passing score, they may supply proof of that score in lieu of sitting for the exam at EMSTA College."

My use of google-fu returned plenty of results on what the test is, but no information on where/when/how to take said test. 
I also noticed that at the end of the quoted paragraph, it says "In leiu of sitting for the exam..." Does that mean that they will proctor the test at the school? If so why would they have it listed under the prerequisites?


----------



## emstacollege (May 14, 2012)

*Wonderlic Exam at EMSTA College*

The wonderlic is given at the EMSTA College Campus on the day of Orientation. It is a general math and reading test. If you are looking for information about this exam or EMSTA college in general, please call our office at 619-593-6782. Thank you.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2012)

Oh, wow. I posted this two years ago. 

Better late than never, I guess


----------



## ABEMS (May 14, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> oh, wow. I posted this two years ago.
> 
> Better late than never, i guess



lol


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

I was abo9t to say, over 1,000 posts and NEW? Not to mention avatar rustling.


----------

